# La Pescadora in Punta Allen



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Has anyone been to La Pescadora in Punta Allen before? It's a newer lodge but has some good reviews.

Crazy thing is I can't find their website at all and wanted to look into booking a trip down to Punta Allen. I see some hosted type trips and the lodge is on YellowDog but I can't find the darned lodge on the web.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Maybe if you go back to where you saw the good reviews, there will be some contact info. Personally, I think Punta Allen is a good choice, especially if you have already been to one of the lodges in Ascension Bay. I never have but if I were to fish in that part of Mexico, Punta Allen would be it. I still prefer going further south.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like you have some choices on booking agents.

WCA at this link :
http://www.worldcastanglers.com/worldcast-anglers-destination-travel/la-pescadora-yucatan-peninsula/

and Yellow Dog at this one:

http://www.yellowdogflyfishing.com/...fishing-mexico-yucatan-la-pescadora-lodge.htm

Haven't been to Punta Allen myself in a few years and very interested in your report.

Tight Lines


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> Looks like you have some choices on booking agents.
> 
> WCA at this link :
> http://www.worldcastanglers.com/worldcast-anglers-destination-travel/la-pescadora-yucatan-peninsula/
> ...


Those are the two I found as well but couldn't find the lodge itself online which seems strange. I found one of the owners on facebook so I pinged her. It's a newer lodge, built like 3 years ago.

I'm going to fish the Snake and Henry's Fork this summer and was on WorldCast's webpage digging around when I read about La Pescadora but most of their trips will soon be over...they only go during the winter. I'd be interested in a summer trip so was wanting to book it myself. May have to go through Yellowdog as they don't have any upcharge to book through them.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> Maybe if you go back to where you saw the good reviews, there will be some contact info. Personally, I think Punta Allen is a good choice, especially if you have already been to one of the lodges in Ascension Bay. I never have but if I were to fish in that part of Mexico, Punta Allen would be it. I still prefer going further south.


When I saw the lodge on WorldCast's website and read about it I remembered your posts regarding Punta Allen, which is what got me interested in teh first place!

I've never been to Punta Allen or Ascenion Bay. Since I struck out on my permit attempt in the Keys last October, I wanted to go down there, check out a new place and hopefully get some shots.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Skinnywater....this is just my opinion, but I am leery of these resorts that do not at least have a website and do SOME of their own bookings. Another forum member just came back from a lodge, not too far away from Punta Allen, and the only contact you had, was through a California fly shop. (This guy had a good time, but was not impressed.)

As a former guide, it irks me to see these American outfits come in and charge near American prices for things that cost 1/5 as much in (for example) Mexico, as they do in the US.

For example: In the Keys, chances are you'll be fishing out of a $50,000 skiff, with a guide that may make a 50 mile RT run on a daily basis, depending on where the fish are. In Mexico, you fish out of a $8000 Panga and 55hp. motor that won't burn 5 gals. of gas a day. You may also do a lot of wading, which further reduces gas consumption. Mexican labor is about $5/hour and I doubt that out of the approx. $425/day charter, that they pay these guides $100, which would make them rich by Mexican standards. To go along with that, the support help makes a fraction of what they would in the US....yet the cost of the week is similar (yet still cheaper) than in the US. IMO it _should be......_about half or maybe a little less. BTW, as you noted with La Pescadora, many Mexican lodges close in the Summer, further reducing their overhead. You don't see that in the US...at least not in the Keys.

I stay in a lodge as a non angler, in Xcalak, Mexico. I usually fish on my own and do fairly well. I don't catch as many bonefish as on a guided trip, but I'm beyond the days of catching pure numbers as a measure of my success... or enjoyment, for that matter. But once I brought my girlfriend with me and hired a guide, apart from the lodge. I paid $250 for the day. NOT the $425 that some lodges charge.

I suppose that we all "have to pay our dues," and bite the bullet for the first trip. Then while we're there we can look into other cheaper accommodations and options for guides that would reduce the cost in the future, should we want to return again.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

PS....you're smart to fish in the Summer.....or at least after the Winter rates go down. Fishing is just as good, if not better and there is a greater chance of less wind, although some wind is good if you're targeting permit (....real permit and not those dinnerplates.)


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

All great observations that come from a lot of experience. I agree Mr. Permit.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Permit Rat said:


> ...I stay in a lodge as a non angler, in Xcalak, Mexico. ....


Xcalak, one of my favorite places in the entire World.

But I would never go there in late summer. It is absolutely not a place to be in a hurricane.



Permit Rat said:


> PS....you're smart to fish in the Summer....


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Tried to make it down to Punta Allen one year when we were staying in Tulum, that road is no joke in the summer time. We made it about half way (nice pass with an old bridge) we watched kids handlining mangrove snapper and barracuda crashing bait in gin clear water.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Xcalak, one of my favorite places in the entire World.
> 
> But I would never go there in late summer. It is absolutely not a place to be in a hurricane.


LOL....not much of a town but the people are real nice. There's also nothing there for supplies/groceries. Better go get gas with at least 1/4 tank left, or you'll run out just getting to a gas station!!!

Yeah, I wasn't thinking so much about Summer, as I was about simply waiting for the rate drops. You have May and June.....and then again in September thru November. Besides....99% of the storms make themselves known weeks in advance. Plenty of time to plan.

Don't forget also. If you go it on your own in the off season, you don't need a reservation. I never reserve a room at Costa de Cocos....I just show up. If I think I want a guide, I call Victor Castro when I get there. It's almost 100% sure he'll have open days in the off season. So you don't have to worry about losing your money to a fly fishing company, if a storm comes up and you don't want to chance it. I'm lucky....I live just a (albeit long) day's drive from Xcalak, so if something comes up, I just postpone a bit.

Those roads are HORRENDOUS...and that's being nice. I started out from Xcalak to Majahual on the shore (dirt) road. It's about 25 miles. After 30 minutes of averaging 11 mph., I turned around after having gone about 2 miles. But I wouldn't change a thing about them....it's probably what keeps people out and keeps the area pristine.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> LOL....not much of a town but the people are real nice. There's also nothing there for supplies/groceries. Better go get gas with at least 1/4 tank left, or you'll run out just getting to a gas station!!!
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't thinking so much about Summer, as I was about simply waiting for the rate drops. You have May and June.....and then again in September thru November. Besides....99% of the storms make themselves known weeks in advance. Plenty of time to plan.
> 
> ...


LOL you bet that's what keeps people from going there and like you, that is just PERFECT for me. We fly fisherman love to get way off the beaten path, at least this one does, and that leads seeing and experiencing some amazing things.

Shoot, I go diving in July in Cozumel all the time so scheduling a summer fishing trip down there is no biggie. Just have to be aware and pay attention to what's brewing out there.

PR you gave me the advice and info on Xcalak and Costa de Cocos before and I want to try it some time. I'm a client of WorldCast Outfitters in Jackson. I like to fish the South Fork of the Snake and Henry's Fork. Those guys schedule 3-4 hosted winter trips each year and have been to this lodge several times. They speak glowingly of the lodge, the food, the guides and the fishing and I trust those guys big time. Now you're probably right with the pricing...it's not a cheap deal. probably similar to the nice lodges around Ascension like Playa Blanca and Pesca Maya.

But like you, I do find it strange that they don't even have a website.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Skinnywater....Do you rent a car when you go to Cozumel? If you rented a car at Cancun airport, you might find that advantageous. That said, you want to watch out for scams, like the company saying you did damage to the car, when in fact you did not. (That's easily circumvented by taking a lot of (time stamped) photos of the vehicle before you take possession of it.) I mean...some car rental agencies in the US are prone to the same tactics as well, at times, so this should be nothing new.

If you're a fan of Quintana Roo, there's a website forum, www.cancuncare.com that is made up of expats, mostly in the Cancun/Playa del Carmen area. They might be able to steer you to the best car rental company, if one exists. They are also good for hotel and restaurant options, local restaurants, etc. They don't know much about fishing, though.

You can also fly from Cancun to Chetumal, which is much closer to Xcalak, but I have no idea about car rental availability at that airport. As you know, the lodges all have services for airport transfer, but they cost from $200 to $400. I think you could easily rent a car for a week for that amount and then you'd have transportation wherever you went to boot.

There are several other out-of-the-way fly fishing venues in Q.R., such as Isla Blanca, just north of Cancun. I think the fishing is generally better there, but it has already become more commercialized. The guides are all charging the same as the lodge would charge But maybe they're using the lodges' boats....I don't know. Another problem is that you can't go out on your own in Isla and wade from a location on the road. You need a boat.

Then there's Isla Holbox, a favorite for people wanting to snorkel with the whale sharks. But to the east of there is a tarpon mecca. I'm sure there are snook and other species as well.

Geez.....I just realized I derailed your thread!!!!! SORRY!!!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> Skinnywater....Do you rent a car when you go to Cozumel? If you rented a car at Cancun airport, you might find that advantageous. That said, you want to watch out for scams, like the company saying you did damage to the car, when in fact you did not. (That's easily circumvented by taking a lot of (time stamped) photos of the vehicle before you take possession of it.) I mean...some car rental agencies in the US are prone to the same tactics as well, at times, so this should be nothing new.
> 
> If you're a fan of Quintana Roo, there's a website forum, www.cancuncare.com that is made up of expats, mostly in the Cancun/Playa del Carmen area. They might be able to steer you to the best car rental company, if one exists. They are also good for hotel and restaurant options, local restaurants, etc. They don't know much about fishing, though.
> 
> ...


Haha, no sweat PR, I always appreciate insight from people who have been there and experienced it. Always up for suggestions too.

When I go to Cozumel, I never rent a car. I'll either walk to town or catch a cab. I"m going to continue looking and reading. Just may go to Xcalak instead....maybe Punta Allen and Xcalak! haha


----------



## BrettM (Dec 12, 2015)

*Pescamaya*

New here , and yes saw its an old post, but Pesca maya outfitters is a great place to stay down on ascension bay


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

I havent heard to pescadora down there but I have been to Pesca Maya and the fishing was outstanding in Ascension bay. The road getting there is absolutely awful but once you are there its great. 

We did one trip where we stayed in Playa Del Carmen and made two day trips down there and that was miserable because of having to drive down that road twice a day. The second time around we stayed there for 4 days and that is the way to do it. Caught Permit, bones, and i hooked two tarpon but lost both. So close to the grand slam down there! This was in 2011 and 2012


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Definitely heard of Pesca Maya and would like to visit there or any of the lodges on Ascension Bay.

I just want some good shots at Permit.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Definitely heard of Pesca Maya and would like to visit there or any of the lodges on Ascension Bay.
> 
> *I just want some good shots at Permit*.


 Punta Allen = more and bigger permit. IMO, stay away from the interior of the bay itself. That's where you'll find lots of small bonefish and those big schools of dinnerplate (juvenile) permit. They go up in those shallows to get away from predators, like lemon sharks.

I briefly went to the Pesca Maya website. Looks good, what little I saw. I also scrolled down through their (133) permit photos and only saw 2 dinnerplates and the 2 photos might have been the same fish. There was also a pic of a little palometa (LOL..they don't count!)

I'm getting envious, just going through this process with you, mostly because I have never fished there, either and I love permit too.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> Punta Allen = more and bigger permit. IMO, stay away from the interior of the bay itself. That's where you'll find lots of small bonefish and those big schools of dinnerplate (juvenile) permit. They go up in those shallows to get away from predators, like lemon sharks.
> 
> I briefly went to the Pesca Maya website. Looks good, what little I saw. I also scrolled down through their (133) permit photos and only saw 2 dinnerplates and the 2 photos might have been the same fish. There was also a pic of a little palometa (LOL..they don't count!)
> 
> I'm getting envious, just going through this process with you, mostly because I have never fished there, either and I love permit too.


Haha, we feed off each other don't we. I look at trip pics and get jealous of others and develop bucket lists. I scroll Instagram looking at fish **** so I can get my until my next trip!

You've got me zeroed in on Punta Allen and/or Xcalak!


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Try the Palometa Club. www.palometaclub.com. I have been and the fishing and guides are 1st class!


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, I am a close friend from the Pescadora Lodge owner. Their website is in development. If you want to contact them send me an Email with your info to this mail [email protected].

I am living in Cozumel Island, so any information related to the activities in the island or nearby you can contact me also at the same mail.

Here are some pictures when I had a family/fishing trip. The owner and us let our boats a few meters from the pescadora lodge to stay at the rooms.

Best regards
Alfredo Mimenza
www.PescaCozumel.com


----------

